# wedding moved forward.



## Kiki1993

So our wedding was moved forward which im thrilled about! We cant wait to try for a baby and get married. Just want it to be next year! Hopefully the next 9 months go quick! booked the day before wedding off work, booked the week after for our honeymoon, and an extra week just to enjoy being married at home before going back to work :) I just hope we are pregnant by the wedding too, we have been desperate for all this for so long so feels amazing to know the end of waiting is in sight :)


----------



## Faith001

Congratulations for the good news!:flower:


----------

